# My cheap setup



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

...before it all goes.

Started drinking green tea recently and some of the flavored ones are delicious. Means I don't need to use 8 carbs of milk anymore (I do keto

Thought I would post a pic









On my PC it isn't slanted...ffs


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

That's basically my set-up (minus the wand mod and the grinder!) Just got a second-hand Classic and very much learning the ropes. Trying to find a grinder that suits my needs / capabilities (and my wife's aesthetic parameters) now. Any chance you are selling your Mignon? (Full disclosure, I am based in Ireland, and I know this hampers me somewhat with choice / posting.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Gforce said:


> That's basically my set-up (minus the wand mod and the grinder!) Just got a second-hand Classic and very much learning the ropes. Trying to find a grinder that suits my needs / capabilities (and my wife's aesthetic parameters) now. Any chance you are selling your Mignon? (Full disclosure, I am based in Ireland, and I know this hampers me somewhat with choice / posting.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Keep your eyes peeled on the sales forum. With Niches arriving left, right and centre, a lot of people will be upgrading, even from grinders better than the Mignon. I like mine, but not quite ready for the Niche costs just yet after other major expenses these past couple of months!


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

Cheers, will do (have been keeping an eye the last day or two anyway). Sure look me up if you ever go for the Niche (I know all about tight finances the last few months). Who knows, I might still be roaming these halls looking for that right grinder!


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Possibly selling the mignon soon. But the 3 screws to undo to clean it are "stuck" I don't know whether to buy an impact screwdriver or just use the warranty.


----------



## jwboxall (Apr 12, 2019)

I've got same machine with wand upgrade. Dreaming of having that grinder though. What do you think of it?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

thesmileyone said:


> Possibly selling the mignon soon. But the 3 screws to undo to clean it are "stuck" I don't know whether to buy an impact screwdriver or just use the warranty.


I would not recommend an IMPACT driver, just ensure the screwdriver you are using, that the blade is as wide as the screw head and importantly the end is not shaped like a chisel, it needs to be squared off so its an almost perfect fit in screw head, generally a good wood ball handled driver offers the best grip.

Using an IMPACT driver is more than likely to cause irreparable damage.

Any set up away from instant is a great road to follow.

Jon.


----------

